# Deaths!



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

UHG! I JUST found 4 rummynose tetras DEAD! And 1 male guppy >.< I think it's the over stocking coming back to bit me in the butt! But the raphael, and Hoplo are still going strong, my faves :3 Now I have 4 guppies, 2 rummynose tetras, 1 raphael catfish, 1 hoplo, 1 clown loach, 3 peppered cories, and 2 bandit cories.! I think I'm just going to give someone the clon loach, rummynose's and guppies to someone, and keep it a catfish tank :S I feel horrible!!! I think most of them died from lack of oxygen, because the Fluval u2 I usually have the bubbles on, and last night I turned it off... :'( Oh and I have 1 bushy nose pleco  Did I do something wrong, ?


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

As i said... sorry to hear that!
But unfortunately, i'm not sure what's a hoplo!

And when my guppies grow, and you do drop by Richmond, gimme a shout! I'll definitely hook you up with some =) Cheer up~


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> As i said... sorry to hear that!
> But unfortunately, i'm not sure what's a hoplo!
> 
> And when my guppies grow, and you do drop by Richmond, gimme a shout! I'll definitely hook you up with some =) Cheer up~


Thanks But I don't think I'll be up for any more guppies. "_"


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

If your internal filter is not moving the surface without the air then yes, turning off the air injection may have caused your problem. The surface of your aquarium must have strong agitation to increase your oxygen level. Sorry ot hear of your losses.


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

Is there any CHEAP powerheads to help with the oxygen level???? at IPU?


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I bought mine for cheap.. they say they break easily, but mine's lasted for 2 years and running great!
Zoomed.. cheap and affordable =)


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

Is zoomed the brand ? I'm confused


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

ZooMed, yes!


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh k cool, How cheap?


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

My ZooMed wuz 20 bux? But does hell of a good job!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Any powerhead with a venturi will do. An AC20 powerhead is pretty cheap and will has the venturi. I think the Maxijets are pretty cheap and have the venturi setup too.


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks wheels, I'll see what I can find


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Just go on bigalsonline.ca and see what you can get, rio seem pretty cheap!

Btw.. nevermind.. the ZooMed i have... they were $50 bux... i have no clue how i paid $20.. even the sticker is still on it!

Or go Aquaclear.. they're cheap and effective!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

You can get the Maxi-Jet 400 for < $20. Here it is on Pets and Ponds for $16 http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c7024/p16739873.html

Actually you can just go to J&L and get it for <$17, even better: http://www.jlaquatics.com/product/wp-mp0400/Maxi-Jet+MP-400+Powerhead.html


----------

